Ask HN: How much time do you spend on HN every day? - rwx------
======
ggm
Too much and not enough? It's little bits distributed across a lot of time.
Always thoughtful moments great engagement and a simple ui. I could wish for
markdown and more improvements for tablet reading but it would probably die in
a rewrite. Better left alone.

I feel in awe of the people who post original content.

------
Insanity
Probably an hour or so daily. It is the only website that I visit daily as
well. Mostly commuting to and from work, as well as during my lunchbreak.

In the weekend usually when I have some time that I wait for something. Like
waiting in line at the shops - so probably less than an hour during the
weekend.

------
throwaway8879
Maybe an hour or two on the site itself, but it usually spawns off a couple
more hours of reading/research etc.

